# Spring Break (easter) Rally



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Just wanted to enter a new post to let you know that the deadline is fast approaching for us to have to release the campsites on hold for the Virginia Beach Easter rally. Tiffani said that as of March 15th she would have to open up the remaining supersites to the general public. If you haven't already made your reservations, please do so and plan to join us.

Check page 1 of the other spring break rally thread for details, or Pm me and I will get you up to speed.

Darlene


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up D, Its getting close and we can't wait, it will be our first outing of the 07 season.

Will


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

It will be our first too, unless the weather gets really nice and I can talk the DH into a St Patty's weekend camp to shake down the new truck.

Darlene


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Our first also. I hope the snow leaves soon. I have several things I want to check out on the TT before then. Will, Heron Ridge sounds out of our league as a golf venue. We don't play well enough to take advantage of the higher difficulty and higher priced courses yet. We are however planning on going to the local dome next week to loosen some of the rust that has set in over the winter.
Bob


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

We're looking forward to it. Easter will be here in no time. Virginia Beach here we come


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Can't wait! See you all there.

It will be our 2nd trip of the season. We are getting an early start this year - heading to Bristol on the 23rd.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We will be at Myrtle Beach---you guys have fun!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Humpty said:


> Can't wait! See you all there.
> 
> It will be our 2nd trip of the season. We are getting an early start this year - heading to Bristol on the 23rd.


Anyway I could tag along to Bristol???? I am sooo jealous!

Darlene


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> Our first also. I hope the snow leaves soon. I have several things I want to check out on the TT before then. Will, Heron Ridge sounds out of our league as a golf venue. We don't play well enough to take advantage of the higher difficulty and higher priced courses yet. We are however planning on going to the local dome next week to loosen some of the rust that has set in over the winter.
> Bob


Bob

I understand about Heron Ridge, probably need to get a tee time this week. I will try to get a mid morning tee time. My cousin may come and play, he lives in Williamsburg, if we don't have a foresome.

Will


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Can't wait either. We are looking forward to just hanging around. Just got back from Disney. There the camper really is just a motel room. We go, go , go until we can't stand up. Great week at Fort Wilderness, but looking forward to a more relaxing outing.

Phil


----------



## flynmoose (Mar 8, 2007)

The Elks are in! but will be cabin camping as the trailer will not be available until after the rally.

We (Barry, Marissa, Eli (3) and Evan (18m)) will check in Friday after work and stay through Sunday afternoon.

Looking forward to meeting some new friends and learning a little about the "Outbacker" way of doing things.

Barry


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

flynmoose said:


> The Elks are in! but will be cabin camping as the trailer will not be available until after the rally.
> 
> We (Barry, Marissa, Eli (3) and Evan (18m)) will check in Friday after work and stay through Sunday afternoon.
> 
> ...


Barry - That's great! Glad that you are able to join.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

flynmoose said:


> The Elks are in! but will be cabin camping as the trailer will not be available until after the rally.
> 
> We (Barry, Marissa, Eli (3) and Evan (18m)) will check in Friday after work and stay through Sunday afternoon.
> 
> ...


How cool!!!! I will shoot off a rally packet to you tomorrow! Which cabin did they give you and did you get our discount?

Darlene


----------

